# Apart from PRA what should the stud have checked?



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

I have been looking at studs in my area as resarch mainly as my pup is still very young and won't be breeding for at least a yr and and a half yet, but i plan on being extremely well read and ready and strict on doing it 'right' when it comes to the stud and health checks, as I'm only letting her have one maybe two litters maximum. So apart from PRA what else should the stud have had health checks wise? apart from a full physical obvioulsy. Thanks


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

CERF, thyriod, patellas.. anyone else care to chime in? I'm also curious.


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

There is a wonderful stud dog here in north west England that is very saught after named the 'famous Rin Tin Tin' and has a 100% success rate and a beautiful thick coat and has DNA testing done and all the relevant testing and holds a PRA clear certicifaction, he's also brown in colour and is a miniature so fits in with my Willow perfectly, he's already four years old though, so I'm hoping he's still up for stud at 6 years old when Willow is ready to breed!


----------

